
A Blockchain Story Told Through the Eyes of Two Users - frak_your_couch
http://blog.caseystella.com/ethereum-blockchain-analysis.html
======
frak_your_couch
I'm the author of the blog post, so if you have questions or comments to me
then you can reply here. :)

